# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Emoe olie - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Gebruiksaanwijzing Emoe olie*
*
Toepassing:* 
•Voor (extreem) droge, schrale huidplekken 
•Huidirritatie en schilfering
•Eczeem
•Psoriasis
•Brandwonden
•Schaafwonden

*Eigenschappen:* 
•herstelt de huid, waardoor de huid rustiger aanvoelt 
•voedt en beschermt de huid 
•is goed voor het bindweefsel in de huid 
•verzacht de huid 

*Emoe olie* 
De Emoe is een loopvogel, van oorsprong afkomstig uit Australië. De Aboriginals gebruiken al duizenden jaren het vet van de emoe om de huid onder extreme klimatologische omstandigheden in topconditie te houden. Sinds een aantal jaren mag de emoe ook commercieel gekweekt worden, met name voor het vlees. Van het vet, wat een bijproduct is, wordt de emoe olie geraffineerd. 

Emoe olie bestaat voor 70% uit onverzadigde vetzuren, waarvan 20% zogenaamde essentiële vetzuren. Omega 3-6 en 9. Onverzadigde vetzuren spelen een belangrijke rol in allerlei processen in ons lichaam, waaronder de opbouw van nieuwe huidcellen. Het unieke van emoe olie is de verhouding van de vetzuren. De verhouding tussen de verzadigde, onverzadigde en essentiële vetzuren komt zeer nauw overeen met die van de menselijke huid. Door het aanbrengen van Emoe olie op de huid, worden de tekorten in de voeding aangevuld, daar waar het meest nodig is.

*Gebruiksaanwijzing:*
De te behandelen huiddelen 2 tot 3 maal per dag dun insmeren. Resultaat na ongeveer 3 weken zichtbaar Als u medicijnen gebruikt, niet stoppen met de medicatie, tenzij uw arts anders voorschrijft. Ook een paar druppels in het badwater geeft de huid rust. Na het douchen op de nog vochtige huid smeren werkt sterk vocht inbrengend. 


Vet van loopvogel zou heilzaam werken bij huidziekten en reuma
De opmars van emoe-olie 
Door W. van Hengel

„Mensen kunnen bij huidziekten gemakkelijk zelf het effect zien van een behandeling met emoe-olie.” 
Australië en de VS zijn inmiddels door de grote loopvogel veroverd. Nu zijn Europa en het kleine Nederland aan de beurt. Want de emoe is een rijke bron van vetarm vlees, leer en last but not least olie. Olie met heilzame cosmetische en medicinale eigenschappen, als we de 'emoe-industrie' mogen geloven. Op dat laatste komt het wel aan, want medisch harde bewijzen zijn nauwelijks voorhanden. De oorspronkelijke bewoners van Australië, de aboriginals, kenden de waardevolle eigenschappen van de emoe.
Ze aten zijn vlees en benutten het leer voor allerhande toepassingen. De olie werd gebruikt voor huidproblemen en pijnlijke gewrichten. Dat bleef niet onopgemerkt bij de blanke 'veroveraars' van Australië. Zij zagen om economische redenen al snel brood in de emoe. Op grote farms worden de dieren tegenwoordig gekweekt. Rond de emoe is inmiddels in veel Engelstalige landen en met name in de VS een complete 'industrie' ontstaan. Een internetverkenning op het woord ”emu oil” levert honderden internetadressen en duizenden pagina's (product)informatie op. Europa is nog onontgonnen gebied, maar daar komt snel verandering in.

Via een Australische zakenrelatie kwam Alfrink twee jaar geleden in aanraking met emoe-olie. De olie, die door verhitting wordt gewonnen uit het vet van de loopvogel, zou goed zijn voor diverse huidproblemen en andere kwalen zoals artritis en spier- en gewrichtsklachten.
Alfrink nam een paar flacons mee naar Nederland en testte het uit op zijn vader, die lijdt aan de huidziekte psoriasis. Alfrink senior belde al snel op met de mededeling dat de huidschilfering en de jeuk stukken minder werden. Junior nam vervolgens contact op met de afdeling dermatologie van het Universitair Medisch Centrum St. Radboud in Nijmegen voor verder onderzoek. Daar adviseerde men hem zelf een studie op te zetten. Alfrink plaatste een oproep in de krant. Zo'n veertig mensen met eczeem en psoriasis waren bereid de olie te testen. Van hen gaf 30 procent aan dat de olie beter werkte dan het door hen standaard gebruikte middel, 40 procent dat het effect vergelijkbaar was met het standaard-preparaat en 30 procent was van mening dat de emoe-olie niet goed werkte. Alfrinks onderzoek zet wetenschappelijk gezien uiteraard niet veel zoden aan de dijk. Zo was er bijvoorbeeld geen controlegroep die een nepolie kreeg waarbij zowel behandelaar als patiënt niet op de hoogte was wie wel en wie niet de echte emoe-olie kregen. Geen ervaring In Nederland is momenteel (nog) geen arts die ervaring heeft met de behandeling van patiënten met huidklachten met emoe-olie. Dat is volgens Alfrink wel het geval met dokter Dean, huisarts in de Amerikaanse staat Michigan. De Almeca-directeur beschikt over een reeks foto's van patiënten van de Amerikaanse arts. Zij hadden psoriasis, eczeem, brandwonden en niet genezende huidwonden (ulcera) en zelfs gangreen aan tenen van een voet die ten gevolge van vaatvernauwing moesten worden afgezet, maar dankzij emoe-olie niet hoefden te worden geamputeerd. 
Dean behandelde de huid van de patiënten lokaal met emoe-olie en zag blijkens de fotovermeldingen al na een tot drie weken opzienbarende effecten. Hun huidconditie verbeterde sterk en open wonden gingen dicht. Helaas reageert Dean niet op een aan hem verstuurde e-mail met de vraag op een nadere toelichting op zijn behandelingsresultaten. Reumatische ratten. Een absolute expert op het gebied van emoe-olie is de Australische farmacoloog dr. M. W. Whitehouse, verbonden aan de universiteit van Queensland. Hij deed jarenlang onderzoek naar diverse stoffen in emoe-olie en deed verschillende experimenten met reumatische ratten. 

Emoe-olie bestaat voor het belangrijkste deel uit algemeen voorkomende vetten (trygliceriden) en verder onder meer uit natuurlijke antioxidanten (carotenen en flavonen). In zijn onderzoek met ratten deed Whitehouse een belangwekkende ontdekking. De reumaratten waren voor een deel kaalgeschoren waarbij diverse soorten emoe-olie op hun huid werd gesmeerd. Olie afkomstig van emoes die in het wild hadden geleefd, vertoonde een bijna vier keer hogere antireumatische activiteit als olie van vogels uit de intensieve veehouderij en een twee keer hogere activiteit als olie van 'scharrelemoes'. De reden daarvan is vooralsnog onduidelijk. Het kan volgens Whitehouse liggen aan de voeding van de dieren. Aanvankelijk dacht de Australische farmacoloog dat het verschil in therapeutische activiteit te maken had met het veel hogere gehalte aan alfalinoleenzuur in olie afkomstig van wilde vogels. Alfalinoleenzuur is een bestanddeel van de trygliceriden in de emoe-olie. Nader onderzoek liet echter zien dat dit geen rol speelde. Overigens bleek vorig jaar uit goed opgezet onderzoek van de Engelse reumatoloog dr. J. Belch dat olie van de teunisbloem, waarin vergelijkbare vetzuren voorkomen als in emoe-olie van plantaardige herkomst, goed hielp bij reumapatiënten. Deze olie is bij apotheken, reformzaken en drogisterijen verkrijgbaar onder de namen Efamol (teunisbloemolie en vitamine E) en Darisinol (teunisbloemolie en visolie). Whitehouse is overtuigd van de therapeutische waarde van emoe-olie bij de behandeling van reuma. De olie is volgens zijn bevindingen beter werkzaam dan olie van de teunisbloem en van lijnzaad. Hij stelt echter tegelijkertijd dat er nog meer gedegen onderzoek nodig is.
„Emoe-olie is een product uit de alternatieve geneeskunde. Producenten willen graag beschikken over onderzoeksresultaten, maar niemand wil aan een goede studie meebetalen. Dan is er nog een tweede probleem en dat is de controle op de kwaliteit van de olie.
Er wordt emoe-olie op de markt gebracht die is gemengd met andere olie, bijvoorbeeld uit kippenvet. Dat schaadt het product, want patiënten klagen vervolgens dat ze weinig of geen positief effect zien.” Grote farm Alfrink bevestigt de bevindingen van Whitehouse. „Ik betrek al mijn olie van een zeer grote farm waar de dieren vrij kunnen rondlopen. De partijen zijn genummerd en gekwalificeerd. Heel belangrijk is dat de olie vers is in verband met oxidatie, het ranzig worden.
De oxidatiewaarden van mijn olie zitten ver onder de norm die de American Emu Association voorschrijft. ” Whitehouse zegt geen uitspraken te kunnen doen over de waarde van emoe-olie bij de behandeling van huidziekten. „Ik heb alleen onderzoek gedaan naar het effect bij reuma.” In verband met de bescheiden bewijsvoering zegt de Almeca-directeur zich vooralsnog alleen te willen richten op huidaandoeningen en niet op reuma. 

(bron: Refdag.nl/superbluestuff.net)

----------


## med

Toepassing: 
Voor (extreem) droge, schrale huidplekken 
Huidirritatie en schilfering
Eczeem
Psoriasis
Brandwonden
Schaafwonden

Eigenschappen: 
herstelt de huid, waardoor de huid rustiger aanvoelt 
voedt en beschermt de huid 
is goed voor het bindweefsel in de huid 
verzacht de huid 

Emoe olie 
De Emoe is een loopvogel, van oorsprong afkomstig uit Australië. De Aboriginals gebruiken al duizenden jaren het vet van de emoe om de huid onder extreme klimatologische omstandigheden in topconditie te houden. Sinds een aantal jaren mag de emoe ook commercieel gekweekt worden, met name voor het vlees. Van het vet, wat een bijproduct is, wordt de emoe olie geraffineerd. 

Emoe olie bestaat voor 70% uit onverzadigde vetzuren, waarvan 20% zogenaamde essentiële vetzuren. Omega 3-6 en 9. Onverzadigde vetzuren spelen een belangrijke rol in allerlei processen in ons lichaam, waaronder de opbouw van nieuwe huidcellen. Het unieke van emoe olie is de verhouding van de vetzuren. De verhouding tussen de verzadigde, onverzadigde en essentiële vetzuren komt zeer nauw overeen met die van de menselijke huid. Door het aanbrengen van Emoe olie op de huid, worden de tekorten in de voeding aangevuld, daar waar het meest nodig is.

Gebruiksaanwijzing:
De te behandelen huiddelen 2 tot 3 maal per dag dun insmeren. Resultaat na ongeveer 3 weken zichtbaar Als u medicijnen gebruikt, niet stoppen met de medicatie, tenzij uw arts anders voorschrijft. Ook een paar druppels in het badwater geeft de huid rust. Na het douchen op de nog vochtige huid smeren werkt sterk vocht inbrengend. 


Vet van loopvogel zou heilzaam werken bij huidziekten en reuma
De opmars van emoe-olie 
Door W. van Hengel

Mensen kunnen bij huidziekten gemakkelijk zelf het effect zien van een behandeling met emoe-olie. 
Australië en de VS zijn inmiddels door de grote loopvogel veroverd. Nu zijn Europa en het kleine Nederland aan de beurt. Want de emoe is een rijke bron van vetarm vlees, leer en last but not least olie. Olie met heilzame cosmetische en medicinale eigenschappen, als we de 'emoe-industrie' mogen geloven. Op dat laatste komt het wel aan, want medisch harde bewijzen zijn nauwelijks voorhanden. De oorspronkelijke bewoners van Australië, de aboriginals, kenden de waardevolle eigenschappen van de emoe.
Ze aten zijn vlees en benutten het leer voor allerhande toepassingen. De olie werd gebruikt voor huidproblemen en pijnlijke gewrichten. Dat bleef niet onopgemerkt bij de blanke 'veroveraars' van Australië. Zij zagen om economische redenen al snel brood in de emoe. Op grote farms worden de dieren tegenwoordig gekweekt. Rond de emoe is inmiddels in veel Engelstalige landen en met name in de VS een complete 'industrie' ontstaan. Een internetverkenning op het woord emu oil levert honderden internetadressen en duizenden pagina's (product)informatie op. Europa is nog onontgonnen gebied, maar daar komt snel verandering in.

Via een Australische zakenrelatie kwam Alfrink twee jaar geleden in aanraking met emoe-olie. De olie, die door verhitting wordt gewonnen uit het vet van de loopvogel, zou goed zijn voor diverse huidproblemen en andere kwalen zoals artritis en spier- en gewrichtsklachten.
Alfrink nam een paar flacons mee naar Nederland en testte het uit op zijn vader, die lijdt aan de huidziekte psoriasis. Alfrink senior belde al snel op met de mededeling dat de huidschilfering en de jeuk stukken minder werden. Junior nam vervolgens contact op met de afdeling dermatologie van het Universitair Medisch Centrum St. Radboud in Nijmegen voor verder onderzoek. Daar adviseerde men hem zelf een studie op te zetten. Alfrink plaatste een oproep in de krant. Zo'n veertig mensen met eczeem en psoriasis waren bereid de olie te testen. Van hen gaf 30 procent aan dat de olie beter werkte dan het door hen standaard gebruikte middel, 40 procent dat het effect vergelijkbaar was met het standaard-preparaat en 30 procent was van mening dat de emoe-olie niet goed werkte. Alfrinks onderzoek zet wetenschappelijk gezien uiteraard niet veel zoden aan de dijk. Zo was er bijvoorbeeld geen controlegroep die een nepolie kreeg waarbij zowel behandelaar als patiënt niet op de hoogte was wie wel en wie niet de echte emoe-olie kregen. Geen ervaring In Nederland is momenteel (nog) geen arts die ervaring heeft met de behandeling van patiënten met huidklachten met emoe-olie. Dat is volgens Alfrink wel het geval met dokter Dean, huisarts in de Amerikaanse staat Michigan. De Almeca-directeur beschikt over een reeks foto's van patiënten van de Amerikaanse arts. Zij hadden psoriasis, eczeem, brandwonden en niet genezende huidwonden (ulcera) en zelfs gangreen aan tenen van een voet die ten gevolge van vaatvernauwing moesten worden afgezet, maar dankzij emoe-olie niet hoefden te worden geamputeerd. 
Dean behandelde de huid van de patiënten lokaal met emoe-olie en zag blijkens de fotovermeldingen al na een tot drie weken opzienbarende effecten. Hun huidconditie verbeterde sterk en open wonden gingen dicht. Helaas reageert Dean niet op een aan hem verstuurde e-mail met de vraag op een nadere toelichting op zijn behandelingsresultaten. Reumatische ratten. Een absolute expert op het gebied van emoe-olie is de Australische farmacoloog dr. M. W. Whitehouse, verbonden aan de universiteit van Queensland. Hij deed jarenlang onderzoek naar diverse stoffen in emoe-olie en deed verschillende experimenten met reumatische ratten. 

Emoe-olie bestaat voor het belangrijkste deel uit algemeen voorkomende vetten (trygliceriden) en verder onder meer uit natuurlijke antioxidanten (carotenen en flavonen). In zijn onderzoek met ratten deed Whitehouse een belangwekkende ontdekking. De reumaratten waren voor een deel kaalgeschoren waarbij diverse soorten emoe-olie op hun huid werd gesmeerd. Olie afkomstig van emoes die in het wild hadden geleefd, vertoonde een bijna vier keer hogere antireumatische activiteit als olie van vogels uit de intensieve veehouderij en een twee keer hogere activiteit als olie van 'scharrelemoes'. De reden daarvan is vooralsnog onduidelijk. Het kan volgens Whitehouse liggen aan de voeding van de dieren. Aanvankelijk dacht de Australische farmacoloog dat het verschil in therapeutische activiteit te maken had met het veel hogere gehalte aan alfalinoleenzuur in olie afkomstig van wilde vogels. Alfalinoleenzuur is een bestanddeel van de trygliceriden in de emoe-olie. Nader onderzoek liet echter zien dat dit geen rol speelde. Overigens bleek vorig jaar uit goed opgezet onderzoek van de Engelse reumatoloog dr. J. Belch dat olie van de teunisbloem, waarin vergelijkbare vetzuren voorkomen als in emoe-olie van plantaardige herkomst, goed hielp bij reumapatiënten. Deze olie is bij apotheken, reformzaken en drogisterijen verkrijgbaar onder de namen Efamol (teunisbloemolie en vitamine E) en Darisinol (teunisbloemolie en visolie). Whitehouse is overtuigd van de therapeutische waarde van emoe-olie bij de behandeling van reuma. De olie is volgens zijn bevindingen beter werkzaam dan olie van de teunisbloem en van lijnzaad. Hij stelt echter tegelijkertijd dat er nog meer gedegen onderzoek nodig is.
Emoe-olie is een product uit de alternatieve geneeskunde. Producenten willen graag beschikken over onderzoeksresultaten, maar niemand wil aan een goede studie meebetalen. Dan is er nog een tweede probleem en dat is de controle op de kwaliteit van de olie.
Er wordt emoe-olie op de markt gebracht die is gemengd met andere olie, bijvoorbeeld uit kippenvet. Dat schaadt het product, want patiënten klagen vervolgens dat ze weinig of geen positief effect zien. Grote farm Alfrink bevestigt de bevindingen van Whitehouse. Ik betrek al mijn olie van een zeer grote farm waar de dieren vrij kunnen rondlopen. De partijen zijn genummerd en gekwalificeerd. Heel belangrijk is dat de olie vers is in verband met oxidatie, het ranzig worden.
De oxidatiewaarden van mijn olie zitten ver onder de norm die de American Emu Association voorschrijft.  Whitehouse zegt geen uitspraken te kunnen doen over de waarde van emoe-olie bij de behandeling van huidziekten. Ik heb alleen onderzoek gedaan naar het effect bij reuma. In verband met de bescheiden bewijsvoering zegt de Almeca-directeur zich vooralsnog alleen te willen richten op huidaandoeningen en niet op reuma. 

(bron: www.superbluestuff.net)[/QUOTE]

Wat een heerlijke olie is dit, gebruik hem sinds kort voor mijn psoriasis en heb nu geen jeuk meer.

----------


## sandra4132

Ik gebruik ook Emoe olie maar wil ook graag argan olie gaan proberen. Iemand ervaring met argan olie ?

----------


## sietske763

ik gebruik al jaren argaan olie, koop het altijd voor een prikkie in marokko,
er zit veel vit.E in en ik doe het dagelijks op mn gezicht, het is wel vet(logisch, olie is altijd vet)daarom roer ik het door mn dagcreme en dan wordt het sneller opgenomen doorn de huid.

----------

